# MAC 249 vs. 252



## addictedtomac85 (Jun 14, 2009)

I am wondering f someone can please explain to me the difference between these two brushes. I would like to know if one is softer than the other. I think that the 252 is bigger am I right. I am looking to purchase one of these main for using for my highlight brush. Which one of these would recommend? Thank you everyone.


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 14, 2009)

I think that the 249 would be a better browbone highlighting brush, the 252 is a smidge big for that job. But if you want a cheek highlighting brush try the 252. They are about the same softness.


----------



## kariii (Jun 14, 2009)

for highlighting brow bone I would get the 227, or get the smaller version of 252, which is the 242! HTH!


----------



## nunu (Jun 14, 2009)

The 249 is a very stiff brush which can only be used with creamy products. I use mine to apply paint, paint pots or fluidlines. sometimes i also use it to dot cream blush on the apples of my cheeks and then blend with another brush.

The 227 is the one to go for for highlighting.


----------



## MissResha (Jun 14, 2009)

^^what she said. 249 works better (for me) whenever i wanna use a color wet (w/ fix+) or a paint pot, etc. its so stiff (not hard or unsoft, just firm) that it has a hard time picking up color, but it can pick up color if you wiggle the heck out of it. the 252 is better for packing on color on a larger area.


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Jun 14, 2009)

249 can also be used for concealer and again, creamier stuff
i love 252, i use it for everything. it's somewhat coarse yet soft [i can't explain it] so it picks up colors better and applies it smooth and evenly...


----------



## addictedtomac85 (Jun 14, 2009)

I was previously thinking of getting the 227 but the size of it kinda scares me haha. Does it really work that good for a highlight brush? 

thanks for all the feedback everyone!


----------



## crshanburn (Jun 14, 2009)

always get the smaller size as it is more flexible, you can cover large and small areas if you wanted


----------



## Destiny007 (Jun 24, 2009)

I don't have the 249, but I bought the 252 to use as a brow highlighter....WRONG CHOICE.  It is too large to use for that purpose.


----------

